# Sydney Harbour 03.01.08



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody interested in an early fish in the Harbour.
Plan is to launch from Little Manly by 5.30.
Head around to North head for a look and a bit of a troll.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Wigg,

I was planning to do the same thing, not 100% sure I will get ont he water yet.

David


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi David

I am more than happy for you to join me.
Let me know.
Alternatively if you have a better plan I am happy to go along with that.
I am not familiar with the Harbour so this is a bit of an experiment.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thinking about a trip tomorrow - I'll post confirmation tonight.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Wigg,

Little Manly is best for me as it is the quickest put in to get home by 7.30am. Plus there have been a few fish there in the past week and the lift in the swell over the last few days can only be good as is the high tide around sunrise. I may launch a little earlier to be around quarantine at first light, will update tonight.

Cheers,
David


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm keen for a fish tomorrow, but I'm tempted to check out Clifton Gardens (Southerly seems to have hooked kingies a few times around here on first light) or maybe Dobroyd Head (I saw approx 6 boats working the edge of the reef just off the point this morning). I did the Little Manly to North Head run on Tuesday with a few others, heaps of bait balls, but didn't hook up.

Will confirm either way later tonight.

Cheers


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in, booyaaaaa!

Got some new lures and some Gar for the downrigger, hell boys lets go wake up some Hoodlums!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds good Dan.
Wot time?

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

How's 5 Wiggy?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

sounds good c u then
What do u think Dave, Dave and Paul?

Wigg


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

See you at 5 gents looks like we've got us a convoy, or is that a yak-voy. Been waiting to talk to someone on my UHF radio from santa.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll give it a crack, see you at 0500.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Southerly said:


> Been waiting to talk to someone on my UHF radio from santa.


Ooh, thanks for the charging reminder, I'll try out the MkII livey tube first up with some squidly-diddly hopefully!

Seeyall there!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

See y'all there ........


----------

